# WLan => Bluescreen?



## b14ckj4ck (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

leider hab ich derzeit ein großes Problem, bzw jemand aus der Bekanntschaft.

Sobald er die Drahtlose Netzwerkliste anzeigen lässt bekommt er einen 
Bluescreen. "Driver IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL". 
Das seltsame ist allerdings, dass bei mir, mit dem selben Notebook, alles wunderbar funktioniert..
Via Kabel funktioniert es bei überall immer.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg b14ckj4ck


____________________________________
### ROUTER ##
Router: Speedport 504


#### SYS ####
Intel Pentium m715 1,5GHz
512MB DDR Ram
Radeon 9700
WIN XP 32bit


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juli 2010)

Ich schätze mal, das da was mit dem Treiber nicht stimmt 

Deinstalliere doch mal den alten und lade dir den neuesten von der Herstellerseite herunter.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2010)

gleicher tip von mir restlos alles entfernen und neue draufhaun vom hersteller


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> gleicher tip von mir restlos alles entfernen und neue draufhaun vom hersteller


danke des tipps, aber seltsamerweise funktioniert es bei mir problemlos, beim Besitzer des Notebooks jedoch nicht.
Weiß echt nicht weiter

schonmal Danke im voraus.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Das heißt, dass der aktuellste WLan Treiber installiert ist?

Ursache für die Stop 0xD1 "Driver IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL" Bluescreens ist für gewöhnlich ein fehlerhafter Gerätetreiber, der versucht auf eine zu hohe IRQL zuzugreifen. Die Frage ist nur welcher...

Ist es immer die gleiche Stopfehlermeldung?

Versuche die Minidump auszuwerten, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wird, evtl. gibt dies einen näheren Hinweis auf die Fehlerursache.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass der aktuellste WLan Treiber installiert ist?


Das Notebook ist nicht mehr das aktuellste. Ansonsten funktioniert der Treiber bei mir auch wunderbar. Beim Besitzer jedoch nicht.

mfg b14ckj4ck

_________________________________________________________
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                              *
*                        Bugcheck  Analysis                                     *
*                                                                              *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL  (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address  at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is  usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger  is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 017f0304, memory  referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000000, bitfield :
    bit 0 :  value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
    bit 3 : value 0 = not an  execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level  of status)
Arg4: 804d9b64, address which referenced memory

Debugging  Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS:  017f0304  

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!memcpy+12c
804d9b64  8b448efc        mov     eax,dword ptr  [esi+ecx*4-4]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:   DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:   Idle

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from f8110112 to 804d9b64

STACK_TEXT:   
8054ea44 f8110112 8054eaa4 017f0304 00000004 nt!memcpy+0x12c
WARNING:  Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be  wrong.
8054ea94 f80cbcb2 81b81268 017f0304 000000fe  w22n51+0x6a112
8054eb84 f810399e 81b25028 81d2d034 80540165  w22n51+0x25cb2
8054ff48 f8102f7d 820741d0 81d2d01c 81d2d008  w22n51+0x5d99e
80550080 f80c5897 820741d0 805500ac 00000001  w22n51+0x5cf7d
80550094 f80b5b1c 81b25000 805500ac 00000001  w22n51+0x1f897
805503cc f80b8ae3 8237c478 820d7240 ffffff02  w22n51+0xfb1c
805503f0 f80aec4b 821dd0c8 820d7240 00000000  w22n51+0x12ae3
80550404 f80a6d1c 820d7240 820b4000 8055042c  w22n51+0x8c4b
80550414 f8401f09 820b4000 80559100 80558ea0  w22n51+0xd1c
8055042c 804dbbd4 821dd0e0 821dd0cc 00000000  NDIS!ndisMDpcX+0x21
80550450 804dbb4d 00000000 0000000e 00000000  nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x46
80550454 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000  nt!KiIdleLoop+0x26


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP:  
w22n51+6a112
f8110112 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:   1

SYMBOL_NAME:  w22n51+6a112

FOLLOWUP_NAME:   MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: w22n51

IMAGE_NAME:   w22n51.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:   404c5c4c

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_w22n51+6a112

BUCKET_ID:   0xA_w22n51+6a112

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar jetzt ein anderer Bluescreen (Stop 0xA), kann aber dennoch am Treiber liegen. Der Bluescreen wurde, der Auswertung nach, durch die w22n51.sys ausgelöst. Die Datei gehört zum Treiber für das WLan Gerät.



> Sobald er die Drahtlose Netzwerkliste anzeigen lässt bekommt er einen
> Bluescreen
> ...
> Das Notebook ist nicht mehr das aktuellste


 
Ist das auch der richtige WLan Treiber für das Notebook?
Was für eines ist es denn überhaupt?

Wie ist denn das WLan Netzwerk verschlüsselt? WPA2? Wenn das ein älteres WLan Gerät ist, kommt es evtl. mit der Verschlüsselung nicht zurecht!? In diesem Fall mal nur WEP Verschlüsselung testen.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ist das auch der richtige WLan Treiber für das Notebook?
> Was für eines ist es denn überhaupt?
> 
> Wie ist denn das WLan Netzwerk verschlüsselt? WPA2? Wenn das ein älteres WLan Gerät ist, kommt es evtl. mit der Verschlüsselung nicht zurecht!? In diesem Fall mal nur WEP Verschlüsselung testen.


Vielen Dank für Deine Mithilfe.

Also, Das Notebook is ein Acer TravelMate 4000.
Ja, der richtige WLan-Treiber ist installiert.

Bei mir zu Hause komme ich via WLan ins Internet. Nur beim Besitzer daheim geht es nicht. Verschlüsselt ist das Signal bei mir mit WPA2. Funktioniert ohne Problem.

Beim Besitzer divers ausprobiert (WPA2/WPA/WEP), alles führte zum BlueScreen.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Aber ansonsten läuft das Notebook stabil?
Nur beim Internetzugriff / aktivieren des WLan-Adapters treten die Bluescreens auf?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten läuft das Notebook stabil?
> Nur beim Internetzugriff / aktivieren des WLan-Adapters treten die Bluescreens auf?


eben auch nur beim Besitzer...
ja, ansonsten Alles stabil und mit Kabel ohne Problem.

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Auch schon ohne Verschlüsselung probiert?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Auch schon ohne Verschlüsselung probiert?


ja, selbes problem...
wie gesagt, bei mir funktioniert sogar die "WPA/WPA2-Verschlüsslung"

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Hier stehen mehrere Treiber zur Auswahl:

Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities, Downloads, Notebook, Acer TravelMate 4000 Series



> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network card version 8.0.12.20000
> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection Adapter 9.0.0.60 with ProSet
> acer IPN2220 Wireless LAN Card NDIS Miniport Driver 2.10.03.2004



Welchen davon hast du genommen? Bzw. welches Gerät wird im Gerätemanager angezeigt?
Oder wird im Gerätemanager beim WLan Adapter ein Gerätekonflikt angezeigt?

Bei Intel gibt es aktuellere Treiber für die Intel Pro/Wireless Geräte. Hast du den Treiber direkt von Intel gezogen?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Welchen davon hast du genommen? Bzw. welches Gerät wird im Gerätemanager angezeigt?
> Oder wird im Gerätemanager beim WLan Adapter ein Gerätekonflikt angezeigt?
> 
> Bei Intel gibt es aktuellere Treiber für die Intel Pro/Wireless Geräte. Hast du den Treiber direkt von Intel gezogen?


- Es werden keine Konflikte aufgelistet. 
- Angezeigt wird "INTEL PRO WIRELESS 2200BG"
- nein, ich habe den Treiber NICHT direkt von Intel gezogen

Nochmals Vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Kein Ding.

Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass du es mit dem aktuellsten Treiber von der Intel Seite probierst.
Falls das auch nicht klappen sollte, evtl. die Firmware seines Routers / WLan Adapters aktualisieren.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (29. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Kein Ding.
> 
> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass du es mit dem aktuellsten Treiber von der Intel Seite probierst.
> Falls das auch nicht klappen sollte, evtl. die Firmware seines Routers / WLan Adapters aktualisieren.


Der Router ist, was die Firmware betrifft up-2-date, der is vielleicht 2 wochen alt.

Das mit dem treiber von der INTEL-page werde ich durchführen. Hoffe es hilft.

Nochmals danke 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es mit dem Treiber läuft.
Ansonsten hast du ja bereits an alles gedacht.

Nochmals...gern geschehen


----------

